# kernel configuration on AMD FX 8350 box, cpu utilisation etc

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

I have installed Gentoo on the AMD FX 8350 box I discussed in an earlier posting on the site where I had talked about a power supply that was intermittently cutting out etc.

Since then I have replaced the power supply.

The box now has both debian stretch (kernel 4.8.2) and Gentoo (kernel 4.9.0) installed on the same hard disk.

The graphics card is an older Nvidia engt 430 model - but it works OK.

The debian install seems pretty stable and well behaved.

Under debian running cat /proc/cpuinfo gives the following output:

```
processor   : 7

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 21

model      : 2

model name   : AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor

stepping   : 0

microcode   : 0x600084f

cpu MHz      : 4013.300

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 8

core id      : 3

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 23

initial apicid   : 7

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes xsave avx f16c lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs xop skinit wdt lwp fma4 tce nodeid_msr tbm topoext perfctr_core perfctr_nb cpb hw_pstate vmmcall bmi1 arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save tsc_scale vmcb_clean flushbyasid decodeassists pausefilter pfthreshold

bugs      : fxsave_leak sysret_ss_attrs null_seg

bogomips   : 8026.82

TLB size   : 1536 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm 100mhzsteps hwpstate cpb eff_freq_ro

```

Under Gentoo I am can only run it with 1 cpu ie makeopts =-j1 and compile the kernel as make =-j1 etc.

Or the cpu suddenly shuts down and the computer switches off.

As you helpfully pointed out in the past, the psu is a potential concern here.

But it seems be OK under debian.

I could try installing and compiling the 4.9.0 kernel in debian and then see if the cpu cuts out etc.

Or some other cpu performance challenge that will test the psu etc.

I notice from googling around that if the ACPI setting is not right in e.g. grub or the kernel it can mess things up and only one cpu will work etc.

See

 [url] https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233301

[/url]

for discussion on this.

IS ACPI=force a good option here?

Comments appreciated.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Zucca

Hi. I have the exact same CPU. Maybe I can help.

Please pastebin your kernel .config, and output of dmesg.

----------

## wrc1944

This seems like it may be releated to heat issues.  What's your cpu cooling solution? That may be the whole problem.

Amd fx cpus are notorious over heaters. I have an 8320 (essentially the same cpu as your 8350).

Keep in mind that since you can only use j1 in makeopts, and any use of more cores seems to make the cpu/system shut down, that's a pretty good clue that your cpu is overheating. Also, the debian install behaving well as oposed to Gentoo is another clue.

Most cpus, systems, and also power supplies will have an auto shutdown feature in case heat reaches the danger point. 

I keep a little gkrellm sensor window visable while compiling with Gentoo, showing all the temps for each of the 8 cores in real time as different packages compile. 

Theres more heat fluctuation than one would think with Gentoo emerges. Large packages like libreoffice, chromium, etc. will take lots of time and heat up the cpu and system drastically more than a series of shorter emerges, where there's a little time between them when the cpu  cores get a little rest, and cool down quite quickly.

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks for the replies to my posting.

​ I installed povray and gkrellm and then ran povray -benchmark - kindly recommended by a debian user.

I also checked the cpu temperature as well as the cpu core activity.

As the test ran I noticed two things:

1.  All 8 cpu cores ran simultaneously at 100% capacity.

2. The cpu temperature rose gradually until the benchmark was about 85% complete - by then the temperature exceeded 84C and the cpu automatically cut out and the pc shut itself down.

So the suggestion about the cpu overheating problem was spot on here.  Thanks.

When I bought the motherboard and cpu I got the retailer to switch the standard stock cooler for an Arctic Freezer 13 model.

They installed it for me and I fitted the motherboard into the PC cabinet with the cooler.

I had thought the cooler was working properly, but now I am not so sure......

The cooler has a number of fan settings apparently.  

I googled around trying to figure out what the command in either debian or gentoo would be to change the fan setting to a greater speed etc but could not find an obvious instruction that......

Does anyone have any idea how to do achieve this?

I am going to open the pc cabinet and take a look at the cooler and run the test again to see what the fan does when the I run the test......

It should run faster.

I assume gkrellm could show the fan speed.

Suggestions on investigating the cooler are most welcome.

I will post the .config file shortly.

Regards and thanks

Michael Fothergill

----------

## wrc1944

OK- good work.  From the cpu shutdown with more than j1, I was pretty sure temps were the problem. I've built lots of systems myself, and seen it before.

84C  is dangerously high for amd cpu's, no matter what amd says. There are a few things you can do right away.

There MUST be good air flow in and hot air exhaust out from inside the case. In fact, I just keep my case side wide open, and have at times when compiling libreoffice or @world rebuilds needed a little desktop fan blowing directly into the side of the case. 

The ambient room temps will also play a big role in how well the cpu and case cooling systems actually function.

Is this the cpu cooler you have? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186039 If so, IMO it's not really up to really handling an AM3+ FX 8350 being asked to run Gentoo or do heavy gaming, etc, unless all other cooling factors are maxed out. The specs don't mention AM3+, only up to AM3.

Any Pre-applied thermal compound between the cpu and the cooler itself can and will eventually dry out, or not have been applied correctly. If nothing else helps with the cooling very much, this could be the problem. Pre-applied thermal compound is usually junk anyway- I always use Arctic silver 5 or better. Having proper thermal compound properly applied is really a big deal. No cooler will do it's job without it. 

Again, all thermal compound can and will dry out in time from heat, so it's a good idea to know how to do this correctly yourself, or you'll have to pay a tech person. There can be serious problems removing/re-installing the cooler and cleaning the old off both the cooler and cpu, and replying a very thin coat of new compound, and remounting the cooler, If you've never done it before, to avoid serious cpu or motherboard damge you should research and/or look at youtube videos of the proper procedure. google youtube apply cpu thermal compound for lots of them.

Make sure the case and fans are not clogged with dust. If so blow them out with canned air. Dust clogged cooler fans and cases are a major problem and restrict good air flow. This is also a BIG DEAL.

Gkrellm has fan speed monitoring you can enable under builtins->sensors for config settings (right click top of gkrellm for configuration access, or just hit F1 on keyboard)  Your kernel  also needs the proper sensor module enabled for your specific motherboard, and then loaded for each kernel in /etc/conf.d/modules. For example, mine is CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m in my kernel config file

Forgot to mention- all 8 cpu cores running full out when compiling is a feature, not a problem, but does mandate a good cooling solution.

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks again for your response and advice here.

Yes it is indeed the cooler device featured in your link.

The thermal paste business is pesky because it seems you periodically have to swab/baste and then screw/truss up the Xmas turkey-cpu-kitchen-heat-sink ensemble (buffoon comment?!...) and then carefully bake/sautee it to perfection......

I will need to think about this.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

Here is the config file:

[url] https://paste.debian.net/904476/

[/url

----------

## wrc1944

I just looked at 10-15 of those youtube videos, and a lot of them apparently don't know what they are doing, in that they apply WAY too much compound, and have it oozing off the cpu, to the point of being ridiculous, and a real hazard.

The danger over time of excess compound (which is conductive) getting off the cpu and onto  the motherboard is very real, and to be avoided.  You want to only apply the bare amount needed to have an extremely thin and even coating between the cpu and cooler faces, so as not to be squeezed out when pressure from the cooler is in play.

A good compound properly applied should not need to be redone for at least a year, likely longer, depending on usage and heat experienced. If you monitor your cpu temps regulary, you will know when to suspect you might need to remove and re-apply compound. If you notice heat reading getting higher, check for dust build-up first, then suspect the cpu compound.

Your config file has no Native drivers for sensors set (as modules)  What brand/model motherboard do you have? They need to have a module set depending on what sensor chip the manufacturer used.

What does lsmod report what's being auto loaded at boot?

You should have at least the default 

AMD CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER=m    (the amd bulldozer family, i.e. 8320 and 8350)

and possibly more in your kernel config file, and to auto-load at boo listed in /etc/conf.d/modules.

For example, in my /etc/conf.d/modules file is: 

 *Quote:*   

> modules_4_8_15_gentoo="it87 k10temp"
> 
> modules_4_9_0_gentoo="it87 k10temp"
> 
> modules_4_8_13_gentoo="it87 k10temp"
> ...

 

My fam15h_power module seems to load automatically, whereas the it87 doesn't load without the entry in /etc/conf.d/modules.

The it87 sensor chip is what my gigabyte AM3+ board uses- your board might might be that, or something else.

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks for taking interest in the problem I currently have.

The motherboard is an ASUS Sabertooth FX 990 R2.0.

I will run lsmod and post the result on the site here.

Regards 

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Tony0945

Mike, I've refrained from commenting because I don't have an FX CPU, but I concur with what has been said. I suspected a dirty heat sink but didn't know how old the system was. 

Standard advice is to use canned air but I find it leaves a wet residue so make sure it's dry before you fire up the box. I had unsatisfactory results from the expensive cans so I dragged the computers into the garage where I have an air compressor set at 40 psi for pumping up car tires. I attached the air gun and followed advice to block the cpu fan with a pencil so it doesn't spin to death (actually used a broken piece of wooden dowel) and blew it out. An unbelievable amount of dust came out. I had to back flush it several times before it came clean. Don't use a vacuum cleaner as I've read that you can kill the mobo with static. Don't set the pressure real high. 40 psi was OK, I wouldn't go any higher.  Lower may work depending on how packed the dust is. Try not to blow on small components. You just want to get the dust out of the heat sink fins.

I concur with the advice about Arctic Sliver, it's the best, but would be hesitant to take off the cooler and reapply. I've only done that once and it was because the cooler had come unlatched. If you do this, however, clean the cpu and the cooler face with rubbing alcohol and dry thoroughly before applying the paste. I used ordinary kitchen paper towels for application of the alcohol. Don't drench it. I've read (and it makes sense) that it's important not to leave any lint, so I wouldn't use cotton balls as some do. I'm assuming that this heat is a recent thing so the original paste was applied correctly. Blow the dust first.

At work we had magnetic filters that we slapped across the front of the metal cases and replaced weekly. I'm still investigating what to do for a home computer because the cases are different from an industrial computer. Thankfully the environment is not so extreme.

it87 has worked for all my gigabyte AMD mobos, including the FM2. Don't know about Asus, never had one. Probably both companies work from an AMD reference build.

EDIT: Some are f71882fg, sensors-detect from the lm_sensors package will find the right one for you.

Are you running lm_sensors?  If you are running Gnome or Mate and maybe others there is an applet wherein you can watch the temperature from lm_sensors in real time.

I had the same problem in an X3, temps built up close to 100 C then the CPU just crashed. Sometimes you can "feather" the temperature by suspending the emerge with CTRL-S and restoring with CTRL-Q when the temperature drops. For me it is building Wine and Gcc that are the big problems. Best to use -j1 though.

----------

## wrc1944

The Asus Sabertooth FX 990 R2.0 mobo is definitely it87, k10temp, and fam15h_power.  http://www.spinics.net/lists/lm-sensors/msg43352.html,

Just to check, you might try a "modprobe it87"  (no quotes) as root, and then see if lsmod says it87 is loaded. probably not- but worth a shot.

You will need to enable the it87, fam15h, and k10temp in your kernel config, and put it87 and k10temp in /etc/conf.d/modules as I mentioned above..

Forgot to mention. Important Your body static electricity can and will fry computer components, including cpu, ram, or motherboard items.

You need to always discharge yourself before doing any touching of components, either with a grounded wrist strap, or before and perodically touching the bare metal chasis of your plugged in computer ( the rear will suffice.  This is no joke- countless cpus and ram sticks have been fried by overlooking this point. In most cases you wouldn't even notice you were statically charged, and then wonder why your cpu or ram suddenly was dead.

It's more likely to happen in winter when the average household air is very dry from heating, and a charge easily builds up as you move around.

I compile gkrellm without the lmsensors USE flag, so I've never needed to mess with it for many years. The gkrellm defaults usually don't require any tweaking for several years. Also, the it87 sensor kernel module needs to be loaded BEFORE Gkrellm starts, or else Gkrellm doesn't detect it. You'd then need to modprobe it87 as root, and restart Gkrellm.

----------

## Tony0945

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> Forgot to mention. Important Your body static electricity can and will fry computer components, including cpu, ram, or motherboard items.
> 
> You need to always discharge yourself before doing any touching of components, either with a grounded wrist strap, or before and perodically touching the bare metal chasis of your plugged in computer ( the rear will suffice.  This is no joke- countless cpus and ram sticks have been fried by overlooking this point. In most cases you wouldn't even notice you were statically charged, and wonder why your cpu or ram suddenly was dead. It's more likely to happen in winter when the average household air is very dry from heating, and a charge easily builds up as you move around.

 

EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!  I forget that not everyone has an electronics tech background.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I run an fx8320 overclocked to 4.0, the temps never run over 60C even during heavy compiles.

It does sound like the heatsink either isn't situated properly or is dirty OR as suggested, the compound has been applied wrong and/or needs changing.

I have filters on the computer intake vents on mine to keep dust bunnies from collecting inside the computer, and at that I have to clean the filters at least once a month. Yes, that much stuff can get into the system.

And even with that, very small particles get into the system and the cpu heatsink.

Turn the system off and use compressed air to blow out the stuff from the heatsink (from several angles)

AND blow the dust from all of the components around the cpu, northbridge, southbridge, etc.

Edit to add: on my system (Asus m5a99fx) I set the fan to run full speed, in the bios (turn off bios control)

and have it set to run with fancontrol from lm_sensors. Along with linux idle control to throttle the cpu when not needed.

Edit to add2: I don't use gkrellim (I use conky) but they both should offer to show what the fan speed is and if it is working (whether bios or other software) you should see it change depending on the heat of the cpu.

----------

## mikefot

Thanks a lot for the extra help again.

I am starting to believe that the cooler I have can be made to work more effectively.....

There is probably something fairly simple that is wrong with it at prtesent.

I have been researching different types of thermal paste etc. Arctic MX-4 sounds like it could be helpful here.

I have a colleague who repairs PCs and is good at cooling problems - I am going to contact him about this problem.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

Here is some output from the Debian OS (I will post some from the Gentoo install later).

```
mikef@bong:~/Desktop$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD9x0/RX980 Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD9x0/RX980 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GFX port 0)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD9x0/RX980 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GPP Port 0)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD9x0/RX980 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GPP Port 1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD9x0/RX980 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GPP Port 4)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD9x0/RX980 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GPP Port 5)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD990 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GFX2 port 0)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890/RD9x0/RX980 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI Express GPP2 Port 0)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

02:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)

07:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)

0b:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

0c:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

mikef@bong:~/Desktop$ 
```

I ran modprobe as root and then lsmod and a new entry was added for it87:

```
root@bong:/var/log# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   57344  0

hwmon_vid              16384  1 it87

uinput                 20480  1

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     45056  4

kvm_amd                73728  0

kvm                   585728  1 kvm_amd

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

eeepc_wmi              16384  0

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

asus_wmi               28672  1 eeepc_wmi

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

sparse_keymap          16384  1 asus_wmi

rfkill                 24576  2 asus_wmi

snd_hda_codec_realtek    86016  1

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    69632  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel          36864  4

k10temp                16384  0

fam15h_power           16384  0

snd_hda_codec         131072  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

pcspkr                 16384  0

snd_hda_core           81920  5 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

serio_raw              16384  0

sp5100_tco             16384  0

sg                     32768  0

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

evdev                  24576  10

i2c_piix4              24576  0

snd_pcm               110592  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core,snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    86016  16 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_pcm

tpm_infineon           20480  0

soundcore              16384  1 snd

shpchp                 36864  0

acpi_cpufreq           20480  0

tpm_tis                16384  0

tpm_tis_core           20480  1 tpm_tis

tpm                    45056  3 tpm_infineon,tpm_tis,tpm_tis_core

parport_pc             28672  0

ppdev                  20480  0

sunrpc                335872  1

lp                     20480  0

parport                49152  3 lp,parport_pc,ppdev

ip_tables              24576  0

x_tables               36864  1 ip_tables

autofs4                40960  2

ext4                  585728  2

crc16                  16384  1 ext4

jbd2                  106496  1 ext4

crc32c_generic         16384  0

fscrypto               28672  1 ext4

ecb                    16384  0

mbcache                16384  3 ext4

hid_generic            16384  0

usbhid                 53248  0

hid                   118784  2 hid_generic,usbhid

sd_mod                 45056  4

ohci_pci               16384  0

nouveau              1544192  6

crc32c_intel           24576  0

aesni_intel           167936  1

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

lrw                    16384  1 aesni_intel

gf128mul               16384  1 lrw

ablk_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

mxm_wmi                16384  1 nouveau

cryptd                 24576  3 ablk_helper,ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel

video                  40960  2 asus_wmi,nouveau

psmouse               135168  0

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 nouveau

ttm                    98304  1 nouveau

r8169                  81920  0

ahci                   36864  3

mii                    16384  1 r8169

drm_kms_helper        155648  1 nouveau

libahci                32768  1 ahci

xhci_pci               16384  0

ehci_pci               16384  0

ohci_hcd               53248  1 ohci_pci

libata                249856  2 ahci,libahci

xhci_hcd              188416  1 xhci_pci

ehci_hcd               81920  1 ehci_pci

drm                   360448  9 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

usbcore               249856  7 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_pci,xhci_pci,ohci_hcd,xhci_hcd,ehci_pci

scsi_mod              225280  3 sd_mod,libata,sg

usb_common             16384  1 usbcore

fjes                   28672  0

wmi                    16384  3 asus_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau

button                 16384  1 nouveau
```

I will post more output from the gentoo install later.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## wrc1944

Yes- looks like your debian install default kernel already had the it87 module enabled in it's kernel.  Gentoo kernels won't by default, unless you ran genkernel and enabled everything,or manually configured it in yourself when you installed Gentoo. 

IMO, enabling everything kind of defeats the purpose of running Gentoo, where build your own very lean and fast kernel for your own hardware specs.

----------

## mikefot

I am posting the dmesg output from gentoo:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/tYpiailkFwqhdYAdpj9E/

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Anon-E-moose

```
[    0.008382] [Firmware Bug]: CPU0: APIC id mismatch. Firmware: 10 CPUID: 0

[    0.008549] [Firmware Bug]: CPU0: Using firmware package id 1 instead of 0
```

Your firmware is wrong for one thing.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All,

I ran lsmod on the gentoo install.

It lists the realtex r8168 module that I installed and that is all.....

I ran modprobe it87 and it gave an error "FATAL: Module it87 not found in directory /lib/modules/4,9,0-gentoo".

So it can't be installed at present as was suggested.

I will fix that problem.

I also installed gentoo on the A3400 amd box I have and it seems to run OK.

Same with the kaveri box but I need to get the sound working properly.

I will focus on the heating problem on the FX 8350 install until I get it sorted.

Thanks a lot for all the help.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

Dear Anon-e-moose,

I was wondering - did you post what kind of cooler you have attached to your fx cpu?

Is it superior to the one I am using?

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> Dear Anon-e-moose,
> 
> I was wondering - did you post what kind of cooler you have attached to your fx cpu?
> 
> Is it superior to the one I am using?
> ...

 

I think yours is probably better, I've got an older cooler master tx3 

I don't let the bios decide on the cooling fan speed, I let lm_sensors fancontrol do it.

I also set the use flags for the kernel to keep the cpu at a lower speed when it's not needed.

I think these are all for freq/idle that I have set

```
CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y
```

You should also have /lib/firmware/amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam15h* for the proper cpu microcode.

That could be affecting your heat, but that's just a guess.

That comes from sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks for your reply on this topic.

I had begun to wonder if I needed to get a more powerful cooler but as I posted earlier it does seem that the kit I currently

have will work once I have cleaned it, dusted it, rebasted it (if necessary), set the fan speed correctly and installed and configured all kernel features 

plus temperature control software it should fix the cooling problem.

With the kaveri box Gentoo installation that Tony kindly help me work through, I ran it yesterday and did a sync update and then updated all the packages.

This took some time.  It included a full compilation of gcc and chromium.

Makeopts was set to -j5 which is correct for the kaveri box.

It ran continuously without any shutdowns occurring.

I did not think to have e.g. gkrellm or lmsensors running to see if I was sailing close to a thermal shutdown at any point in this upgrade.

But from now on I am going to do this with every Gentoo installation I have to check on the thermal health of the cpu during @world type updates etc.

It did occur to me that if the kaveri box were clever enough it might in theory be able to throttle down the cpu in some way if it were starting to overheat and control the temperature 

that way if the fan wasn't coping well enough during the most demanding compilations etc.

If that were true then it would mean that the compilations were not performed in a truly optimised manner. The machine would be underperforming in practice.

The kaveri box only has the standard cooling fan that was shipped with the motherboard.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Tony0945

Assuming the upgrade was 4.9.3 to 4.94, don't forget to re-emerge libtool as discussed on the wiki here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC If yopu upgrade from 4.9 to 5.4 then there is more. It's all in the wiki article.

BTW, my Athlon II box started overheating too. The revdep-rebuild wanted to do 122 packages and it quickly started showing over 100 C, so I thought it had to be on the edge, so I stopped it, went into the BIOS, locked CPU speed at 800MHz (the slowest available) and did the revdep-rebuild with -j1, so the build went at 1/12 speed. I started Christmas morning and it just finished late last night. lm_sensors showed 138F and the BIOS monitor showed 135F. I shut it down and this morning took it into the garage and blew it out, after removing the hard drives.  Lot's of dust.  I also blew out the power supply which I have never done before in the six years I've had it. UNBELIEVABLE fountains of dust!

The steel case was really cold when I brought it back in, so I'm waiting for it to return to room temperature before putting the drives back. I blew out the drive electronics with my mouth. I have asthma, so it wasn't that strong.  If this hasn't helped, I'll take the cooler (stock) off and reapply paste. I hope not. I'm hoping this CPU/mobo will limp along until AMD finally starts shipping Zen.

EDIT:  Oh, man! Because I removed one data drive, OpenRC wouldn't complete because it couldn't mount that drive and it's removal made another data drive no mountable as ext4 because it's really JFS. Some of those OpenRC "improvements". So I had to boot sysrescuecd (which I have permanently attached on a usb) to edit fstab. After this contretemps I booted at the normal load determined settings and found the system idling at 85 F, a 53 degree reduction.   The moral here? Don't forget to clean your power supply too (unplug it from the wall first).

----------

## Tony0945

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> It did occur to me that if the kaveri box were clever enough it might in theory be able to throttle down the cpu in some way if it were starting to overheat and control the temperature that way if the fan wasn't coping well enough during the most demanding compilations etc.
> 
> 

   I think AMD processors do that, but they do it by shutting down completely at the critical point, i.e. crashing. Not a good thing for your disks.

It would be nice if the kernel governor would gracefully shed load at a set temperature.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

With idle and fancontrol

at idle cpu runs at 1400  __________ full out at 4000

_____ fan runs at 850 rpm ________ full out at 2200 rpm 

and the vcore varies between 0.9 and 1.33 volts.

Right now (room temp is 77F)

case is 29 C - 84F

cpu  is 32 C  - 89.6F

K10 is 14 C  - 57F  (always reads low until it hits near the 40C mark, known problem with Fx series)

AMD is notorious for the cpu and k10 sensors not matching up until it hits near the 40 C mark.

At full tilt, all 8 cpus 4000hz, and fan at 2200rpm with a heavy compile the temps 

cpu runs 60-64 C - 140-147F

K10 runs 58-60 C - 136-140F

Note: From what I've seen I use the K10 sensor as it is more reliable for true cpu temp, but again that's once it hits 40 C.

I believe the cpu temp is the socket temp and the k10 is the cpu itself.

But unlike intel chips, there is only one temp on the cpu for amd, at least through the fx series.

If I compile something like firefox or gcc it will run the system full on, all 8 cores ( I use -j8 ) 

but I also do heavy compiles from the command line, not in a gui. 

And the temps spike to highs, but as soon as the cores are not being used the temps drop quickly.

The number one key is proper airflow, I not only have the cpu fan tuned, but plenty of airflow in the case itself to vent the hot air.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> AMD is notorious for the cpu and k10 sensors not matching up until it hits near the 40 C mark.
> 
> ...
> 
> Note: From what I've seen I use the K10 sensor as it is more reliable for true cpu temp, but again that's once it hits 40 C.
> ...

 That's the same K10 temp I see on the Athlon II. Although I have the CPU fan always at maxiumum, I didn't think it could be cooling that much. Thanks for this information.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> but I also do heavy compiles from the command line, not in a gui. 
> 
> And the temps spike to highs, but as soon as the cores are not being used the temps drop quickly.

  FYI, I usually build from a terminal box in the GUI.  I've tried it with shutting down xdm, but I don't see any noticeable difference. Maybe I'll run an experiment and report the results.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

I recompiled the kernel on the kaveri box while running gkrell - the maximum temperature was around 63 C running all 4 cpus at 100% load for 10 mins or so.

I am getting a clearer picture of the operation of a well optimised cooling system vs one that needs attention and what to do improve things.

I added the global use flags to make.conf for chromium and ran the following command and got some blocked packages: 

```
rhinoceros log # emerge --ask --newuse @world

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.2  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.3  USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r3  USE="debug -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r2  USE="static-libs -doc -examples" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.25  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.25.1  USE="debug* syslog*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1  USE="lcms static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/krb5-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-doc/xmltoman-0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8  USE="debug static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/json-c-0.12  USE="static-libs -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.4.2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.25-r1  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.25.1-r1  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.4  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.1.15-r1  USE="(-kdbus%)" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.6-r1 [1.14.1, 1.15]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.3.12  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.18  USE="debug* gnutls*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/liboauth-1.0.3  USE="bindist nss -curl -doc" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/fuse-2.9.7  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.9 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2  USE="-dga -dmx -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/cantarell-0.0.25  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.26  USE="alsa static-libs -minimal -sqlite {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/sbc-1.3  USE="static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/samba-4.2.11  USE="gnutls* syslog* -cups*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.4.0_p20160725  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2016.2.22-r1  USE="debug* static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.34.1  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/rest-0.8.0  USE="introspection {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/grilo-0.3.2  USE="gtk introspection network -examples -playlist {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.6.0  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.5  USE="crypt introspection static-libs -gnome-online-accounts {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.24.1  USE="debug introspection vala {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.16.4  USE="debug -networkmanager" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-python/pygobject-3.20.1 [2.28.6-r55] USE="cairo threads -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/vte-0.44.3 [0.28.2-r207] USE="crypt debug introspection -glade -vala" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/nautilus-3.20.3  USE="gnome*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/emacs-24.5-r3  USE="kerberos*" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r4  USE="debug introspection ldap policykit" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/DirectFB-1.7.6  USE="X alsa debug dynload gif jpeg mad mng opengl png sdl static-libs tiff truetype vorbis zlib -bmp -cddb -divine -doc -drmkms -egl -fbcon -fusiondale -fusionsound -gles2 -gstreamer -imlib2 -input_hub -jpeg2k -mpeg2 -mpeg3 -multicore -oss -pnm -sawman (-swfdec) -timidity -tremor -v4l -vdpau -webp -xine" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -dynapro -elo2300 -joystick -keyboard -lirc -mouse -mutouch -tslib" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-nsc) -nvidia -r128 -s3 -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/links-2.14  USE="directfb*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1  USE="-jadetex" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.22.4  USE="debug* static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/ibus-1.5.12  USE="X gtk gtk3 introspection nls python -deprecated -gconf {-test} -vala -wayland" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.32  USE="dbus gdbm gtk introspection ipv6 nls -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk3 -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -python -qt4 (-selinux) {-test} -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.5-r4  USE="gnutls*" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager-1.1.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/mousepad-0.4.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/xfce4-terminal-0.6.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.12.3-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.12.0  USE="debug introspection {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/orage-4.12.1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.11.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.9  USE="introspection static-libs -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.20.4  USE="debug gnome introspection kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ] sci-geosciences/geocode-glib-3.20.1  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgweather-3.20.3  USE="introspection -glade -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.20.5  USE="berkdb gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 kerberos ldap weather -api-doc-extras -google {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta3-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.2.3.3  USE="gnome*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.42  USE="introspection -doc (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5  USE="hwdb introspection kmod static-libs -rule-generator (-selinux) {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/udev-215  USE="-systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/colord-1.3.3  USE="gusb introspection policykit udev -argyllcms -examples -extra-print-profiles -scanner -systemd -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/colord-gtk-0.1.26  USE="introspection -doc -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.20.0  USE="(-packagekit) -raw {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.26.2  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-5.43  USE="debug obex readline udev -cups -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools (-selinux) -systemd {-test} -test-programs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.20.0  USE="debug introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libinput-1.4.2  USE="{-test}" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.19.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/pulseaudio-9.0  USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth caps dbus gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 orc ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec zeroconf -doc -equalizer -jack (-libressl) -libsamplerate -lirc -native-headset (-neon) -ofono-headset (-oss) -qt4 -realtime (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd {-test} -xen" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.1.1  USE="debug pulseaudio -ffmpeg -jack -libav -libsamplerate -speex" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.20.1  USE="colord debug policykit udev -cups -networkmanager (-openrc-force) -smartcard {-test} -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.1-r1  USE="bluetooth colord debug gnome-online-accounts i18n kerberos -cups -networkmanager -v4l -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.20.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -systemd" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.43.3-r1  USE="static-libs*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.20.2  USE="gnome*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/chromium-55.0.2883.75  USE="custom-cflags* gnome* gnome-keyring* kerberos* pulseaudio* -cups*" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-base/thunar-1.6.10-r1  USE="debug*" 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-226-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/systemd:0/2= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

I tried unmerging some packages but it did not seem to cure the problem this time.

Any suggestions you have are appreciated.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## jburns

If you want to use systemd then you need the systemd USE flag set, if you do not want systemd than use "-systemd" for the USE flag.  You could have changed the state of the flag by changing the profile you are using.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

Many thanks for the advice on my blocked package problem on the kaveri box.

In the end I opted to reinstall.

The process has gone OK except I had some problems with the network connection/configuration.

The output of ifconfig is:

```
enp1s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.123  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::eccc:9a4d:cae3:546f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 74:d4:35:b2:0d:2c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 20  bytes 1505 (1.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 12  bytes 1063 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 13 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 32  base 0x1000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

and lsmod gives:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

r8168                 474526  0

amdgpu               1263631  2

mfd_core                3923  1 amdgpu

```

The ls /sys/class/net command:

```
enp1s0

lo

sit0
```

Since for some reason eth0 seemed to have been replaced by enpls0 in this install, I changed the /etc/conf.d/net file entries as follows:

```
#modules="dchpcd"

#config_eth0="dhcp"

config_enpls0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns notp nonis"

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

```

Running /sbin/dhcpcd a couple of times as root sometimes results in ping -c 3 www.google.com giving a slow response with a high loss percentage.  But it is not very reproducible or sustainable.

Suggestions on how to proceed here are most welcome.

I hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

I ran /sbin/dhcpcd 2 or three tmes before running ping -c 3 www.google.com

```
PING www.google.com (74.125.206.105) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wk-in-f105.1e100.net (74.125.206.105): icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=22.5 ms

64 bytes from wk-in-f105.1e100.net (74.125.206.105): icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=20.9 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.206.105: icmp_seq=3 ttl=45 time=21.0 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 6042ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 20.931/21.517/22.561/0.749 ms
```

I had to repeat the /sbin/dhcpcd pump priming process again to get the following output:

```
PING www.google.com (74.125.206.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wk-in-f103.1e100.net (74.125.206.103): icmp_seq=3 ttl=45 time=19.9 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 1 received, 66% packet loss, time 2033ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.935/19.935/19.935/0.000 ms

```

and again:

```
PING www.google.com (74.125.206.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 74.125.206.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=22.2 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 1 received, 66% packet loss, time 11046ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 22.240/22.240/22.240/0.000 ms

```

etc -if you don't keep repeating the /sbin/dhcpcd command you get the domain address unknown error or whatever it is and no output at all.......

COmments appreciated

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> Since for some reason eth0 seemed to have been replaced by enpls0 in this install,

 

Did you switch from eudev to udev when you re-installed?

Also, see this thread:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1056954-highlight-.html

When you re-install, you lose your customizations. It's best to try and fix rather than re-install.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

Many thanks for your comments here.

I can't quite remember whether I switched from udev to eudev when I reinstalled...

I tried putting udev in the USE entry in make.conf but it didn't help.

I tried checking on the lib modules directory to check that the realtek module was present in the two kernels I have available in the gentoo installation:

```
mikef@bong ~ $ su

Password: 

bong mikef # find /lib/modules | grep -i '8169'

/lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko

bong mikef # /sbin/dhcpcd

sending commands to master dhcpcd process

bong mikef # /sbin/dhcpcd

sending commands to master dhcpcd process

bong mikef # ping -c 3 www.google.com

^C

bong mikef # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

r8168                 474526  0

amdgpu               1263631  2

mfd_core                3923  1 amdgpu

bong mikef # find /lib/modules | grep -i '8168'

/lib/modules/4.9.0-gentoo/net/r8168.ko

```

The network connection works OK when I boot up the 4.4.39 kernel but it does not work with the 4.9.0 kernel.

I seem to have an r8169 module in a directory entitled kernel/drivers/net/realtek in the older kernel but  a different f8168 module in the /net in the 4.9.0 kernel tree or whatever it is termed.

I have been reading through the gentoo network (and other) web pages and I am learning more about the network config stuff but I have not fixed this issue yet.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

PS I tried installing the kernel headers package in case that was needed in some way for the new kernel to work properly with the network card/module.....

It doesn't seem to have helped so far.

Regds

Michael

----------

## Tony0945

Specifically - https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev/Network_device_names

Re 8168/8169, go back over your earlier forum posts regarding the in-kernel and out of the kernel drivers. Do whatever you did there. It sounds like you emerged r8168. You have do that not once but everytime you build a kernel. Also r8169 should be blacklisted if you go that route. re-read your earlier threads to refresh your memory.

----------

## wrc1944

IIRC, CONFIG_R8169=m covers 8168, and no blacklisting is required. In all my Gentoo systems for many years, 

I never had to configure ethernet in any way, as long as the correct kernel module was enabled.

Currently, if you wish to use eth0, eth1, etc, instead of the new enp1s0 renaming scheme, you can add net.ifnames=0 to your kernel line in grub.

I have in my  /etc/default/grub file: 

```
 # Boot with network interface renaming disabled

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="rootfstype=ext4 net.ifnames=0" 
```

Might also need to check your symlinks pointing to net.lo in /etc/init.d

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/Upgrade_Guide

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1011118-start-0.html

More related info:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948718-start-25.html https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eudev#Keep_classic_.27eth0.27_naming

----------

## Tony0945

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> IIRC, CONFIG_R8169=m covers 8168, and no blacklisting is required. 

 

Maybe, maybe not. The realtek 8111/8168/8169 is a design spec rather than an actual chip. It all depends on how your mobo manufacture implements it. The in-kernel driver called 8169 might work. The out of kernel driver (emerge R8168) won't work if 8169 is present, hence it must be blacklisted or not built at all. R8168, which is realtek code supports more mobos than the in-kernel driver. I haven't looked but I'm pretty sure that R8168 is a binary blob that has to be linked against the kernel to satisfy references.  Nearly every Gigabyte mobo has a Realtek ethernet and I've never had R8169 run reliably on any of them. By that I mean that it might connect with the LAN on one boot but not the other. Sometimes, I've bought an Intel card out of frustration.

----------

## wrc1944

Hmmm.  You could be right on that, however my current main gigabyte am3+ 990FXA board's lsmod says loaded r8169, and has been working on countless kernels for several years. 

Come to think of it, virtually every mobo I've had in recent years has had that realtek 8111/8168/8169 spec, and all have detected and run properly using the in-kernel realtek driver.

Admittedly, I never researched it or even thought about it much, as it just worked perfectly on several Abit, MSI, Biostar, and AsRock mobos.  

I have had just one Gigabyte board, so I can't really know much about them. Maybe it's an issue for others, or I just lucked out with this one, which  even though it has performed really nice does have well-known USB-3 problems.

----------

## Tony0945

Of the machines I'm still running:

GA-880GA-UD3H (Socket M2)  in-kernel did not work, even the windows driver was flaky. gave up and bought an Intel card.

MSI-7875 (Socket M2+)  in-kernel works sometimes. fails to boot maybe 1/3 1/4. Realtek driver better but slow. gave up and bought an Intel card, boots fast.

GA-F2A88X-D3HP (Socket FM2+) in-kernel didn't work (too new?) Realtek R8168 works fine.

Various older mobos with 100MB Realtek worked flawlessly with the tulip driver.

YMMV

EDIT: Same kernel as yours with same USE flag.  Haven't tried R8169 since 4.4/4.8 days.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

A great many thanks for the series of thoughtful posts on this issue.

I used the touch command that Tony referred to in a URL link he posted and it did change the enpls0 tag back to eth0.....

But it still didn't sure the problem because as was pointed out later it was the kernel in built firmware option "wot done it" here....

I cannot have the built in option and try to load the module for the realtek network card at the same time ie having the cake and instead of trying to eat it at the same time I would be trying to stuff a second one in to the cake tin at the same time as eating the first cake etc.

I went back recompiled the 4.9.0 kernel in the kaveri box installation and used menuconfig to turn off the built in network firmware option.  In this case I could change the * into an M all I could do was remove the star and end up with an empty pair of brackets for that option.

I kept the blobs and lib firmware path entries intact etc.

But this still did not cure the problem.

I am busy with some things that are distracting me a bit at present.

Maybe it would be a better idea to throw the second cake away completely and get rid all the blobs and firmware module stuff and turn on the built in network option in the kernel.

No modprobe stuff in that case.  

Only a bit of lsmod to check I see r8169 not 8168 and maybe the problem will be cured.

Both the AMD 4300 box and the kaveri seem to be able to stand compiling tough code titles without conking due to overheating.

I rang my cooling colleague today.  

Eventually I will get the piledriver box to his shop and then let him have a go with the fan, heat sink, dust removal and bios interaction.

I will get some Artic thermal paste which is good enough here.

Out of interest if you built a box with two Xeon sandy bridge 2560 cpus on a server board with decent cooling then you would have 16 cores in total.....

Would that machine be able to compile Gentoo code fast per dollar or pound invested?   

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## blackkstar

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> Dear Folks,
> 
> A great many thanks for the series of thoughtful posts on this issue.
> 
> I used the touch command that Tony referred to in a URL link he posted and it did change the enpls0 tag back to eth0.....
> ...

 

The best value for multi-threaded performance is used server parts. AMD Opteron values are completely in the toilet because Intel is dominating server markets because they have much better performance per watt (AMD Opterons are 32nm and they are competing against 14nm chips, there's no way they'd ever be close). If you were running them full load for significant portions of the day, the power consumption isn't a big deal, provided you live in a place with reasonable electricity rates. 

The big cost hurdle is finding a case that will support a big motherboard. I managed to get a 24 core K10 AMD Opteron system together for under $200, because I used existing parts (PSUs, fans, coolers, etc) and just had to buy the CPUs, motherboard, and RAM. I actually paid under $10 for each CPU. When compiling and rendering 3d stuff, it's around the speed of an 8 core Intel Broadwell. 

It's not something that you would dive into right away. I had to watch ebay to find such a good deal on those CPUs. But those deals exists, and if you can watch out for them, you can really kill it. Not to mention you can set up DISTCC and compile stuff for your slower computers on your faster ones.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

I have cured the realtek network connection problem......

I set the flag in make menuconfig to * for the built in kernel option for the network cards; I then went into the network card list and found the gigabyte r8169 entry or whatever it is called for my specific card and saw it was unchecked.

I opted for the * built in option.

I then recompiled the kernel and rebooted.

lsmod gives:

```
bong portage # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

r8168                 474526  0

amdgpu               1263631  2

r8169                  67900  0

mfd_core                3923  1 amdgpu
```

I don't have any blacklisting - but now the network connection runs fine without me needing to do /sbin/dhcpcd at all.

I have been trying to install a package:

```
bong portage # emerge --ask --newuse @world

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/busybox from @system

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/busybox" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/busybox-1.25.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 pam static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pam? ( !static )

```

My make.conf file is here:

```
bong portage # more make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="bindist static branding glamor gtk gtk3 sound udev -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 alsa alsa-plugin caps glib ipv6 orc tcpd webrtc-aec pam asyncns -gstr

eamer -oss pulseaudio -tdb dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar aqua wayland X"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

## (For mouse, keyboard, and Synaptics touchpad support)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

bong portage # 
```

I ran env-update and source /etc/profile.

But I still get this problem - it is as if it can't see that I have the use flag static present in the make.conf file......

Comments appreciated.

Also I have been trying to make offlineimaps and mbsync work on the AMD 3400 box.

I am trying to get my gmail to work with emacs and notmuch etc.

I did get offlineimaps to work but it is slow.

So i tried mbsync but I am getting an end of file crash which googling on suggests I might be trying to download too quickly and am being thrown out etc.

There is a pipeline depth setting which I played around with that is supposed to help but it doesn't seem to here.

Suggestions welcome.

An update on the fx 8350 cooling problem will come soon.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## ct85711

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/busybox" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/busybox-1.25.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 pam static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    pam? ( !static ) 
```

 *Quote:*   

> But I still get this problem - it is as if it can't see that I have the use flag static present in the make.conf file...... 

 

It's not that it can't see the USE flag set, it's complaining because you can not have pam set along with static set.  So you need to disable one of them...

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks for explaining the error message I got in emerge.

I got rid of static and kept pam and then sys-apps/busybox compiled OK.

I then went on with emerge  --ask --newuse @world.

It went OK until I got to sys-apps/grep and crashed; it seems that it wants static to be present but not pam etc.

It seems that the two packages are mutually incompatible here.

Comments appreciated.

Regards

Michael

----------

## Tony0945

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -pv grep

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo  USE="pcre -nls -static" 1,297 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,297 KiB

```

Indicating neither static nor pam (not even a parameter).

----------

## ct85711

Well I would expect that being the case in that sys-apps/grep is not sys-apps/busybox, they are 2 completely different packages.

 *Quote:*   

> It went OK until I got to sys-apps/grep and crashed; it seems that it wants static to be present but not pam etc. 

 

As for grep crashing, you are going need to give us more information, if it was during compiling, the build log for starters so we can figure out why it died.

----------

## Hu

If you need help with the failed build of grep, please follow the instructions that Portage should have displayed when it failed.  Those instructions describe what information to post, and where to find it.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All,

I ran emerge again to reproduce the compilation error:

```
usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/libgcc_eh.a(unwind-dw2-fde-dip.o): In function `__register_frame':

(.text+0x1848): undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_unlock'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/libgcc_eh.a(unwind-dw2-fde-dip.o):(.text+0x18ca): more undefined references to `pthread_mutex_unlock' follow

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:1290: recipe for target 'grep' failed

make[2]: *** [grep] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/work/grep-2.25/src'

Makefile:1279: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/work/grep-2.25'

Makefile:1220: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/work/grep-2.25'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/work/grep-2.25'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/grep-2.25, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/grep-2.25:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `[color=red]emerge --info '=sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo'[/color]`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `[color=red]emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo[/color]'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '[color=red]/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/build.log[/color]'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '[color=red]/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/environment[/color]'.

 * Working directory: '[color=red]/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/work/grep-2.25[/color]'

 * S: '[color=red]/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/work/grep-2.25[/color]'

```

I then posted the output that the crash specifies that should be examined here:

bong mikef # wgetpaste -c 'emerge --info '=sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo''

Your paste can be seen here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/l0Mj9PZOknqJpwZLwO5D/

bong mikef # wgetpaste -c 'emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo''

Your paste can be seen here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/JiZwimxxpQepExQa4B8B/

bong mikef # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/build.log

Your paste can be seen here:https://paste.pound-python.org/show/1ETQpHwuK7olz8tLQu7z/

bong mikef # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/grep-2.25/temp/environment

Your paste can be seen here:https://paste.pound-python.org/show/H9ECg5US0srvW1zGU2dh/

Comments appreciated

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

I tried switching the --newuse parameter for --update in the emerge @world runs to see what would happen.

I found that 

```
emerge --ask --update @world 
```

ran OK ; and then 

```
emerge --ask --update --deep @ world 
```

ran OK; and then 

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @ world
```

 ran OK as well.

So then I tried:

```
emerge --ask -- newuse @ world
```

 and unfortunately I got the same crash again when compiling sys-apps/grep.

Comments appreciated.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## Tony0945

What is the response to "emerge -pv grep"?

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

I included the three use flag recommendations that were present in the output you got after running emerge -pv grep in the make.conf file.

I ran 

```
source /etc/profile
```

 and 

```
env-update
```

 and then did

```
 emerge --ask --newuse @world, emerge --ask --newuse --deep @world 
```

and finally 

```
emerge --ask -- newuse --with-bdeps=y @ world
```

.

All three commands ran successfully.  

grep compiled successfully at the 

```
emerge --ask --newuse --deep @world
```

 stage - it was not compiled in the previous step.

I have added some extra use flags to make the restart and shutdown buttons work in xfce.   Something is not quite right because running shutdown stops the jobs etc but does not actually shut the power off itself - suggestions welcome on that one.

Also porthole is installed at user privilege level in xfce - how do you upgrade it to root in the user environment without just opening a terminal and using su to become root and then typing /usr/bin/porthole retn etc ; ie have it as a menu option?

Many thanks

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

PS

The output of 'emerge -pv grep' is as follows:

```
bong portage # emerge -pv grep

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/grep-2.25::gentoo  USE="pcre -nls -static" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

My current make.conf file looks like this:

```
bong portage # more make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="cxx polkit consolekit upower bindist pie ssl -static pcre -nls branding glamor gtk gtk3 sound udev -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 alsa alsa-plugin caps glib ipv6 orc tcpd webrtc-aec asyncns 

-gstreamer -oss pulseaudio -tdb dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar aqua wayland X"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

## (For mouse, keyboard, and Synaptics touchpad support)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Regards

MF

----------

## mikefot

PPS

I forgot to add that the sound doesn't work properly on this installation either.

I think I likely need to change some kernel options to get it to work.

I am getting closer to a completely sorted installation here.

Cheers

MF

----------

## Tony0945

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> I have added some extra use flags to make the restart and shutdown buttons work in xfce.   Something is not quite right because running shutdown stops the jobs etc but does not actually shut the power off itself - suggestions welcome on that one.

 Can't comment on that as I don't use xfce, just mate and lumina.

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> Also porthole is installed at user privilege level in xfce - how do you upgrade it to root in the user environment without just opening a terminal and using su to become root and then typing /usr/bin/porthole retn etc ; ie have it as a menu option?

 I have the same problem in mate. I  tried adding sudo to the menu command line but things still won't run due to privilege.  I hope someone else can enlighten both of us!

I'm glad that your emerge problems have been solved.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

I managed to get porthole to run with root privileges from the xfce menu.

At first I tried using sudo.

I installed the sudo packages and then edited the sudoers file in /etc and set it to allow ordinary users to have sudo privilege etc.

If you do e.g. sudo mikef bong /usr/bin/porthole etc you will get an error saying that you need to modify the sudoers file before running this command.

Eventually I got it to work - but it did not allow the menu itself to fire up and run porthole with root privileges.

Then I right clicked on the application launcher  blank icon at the bottom middle section of the display screen  and found the porthole icon and clicked on it and tried to type gksu in front of the word porthole.

This did not work until I installed the gksu package in gentoo.

Once I did that it accepted it and then when I clicked on the porthole icon in the application menu and it fired up and said that I could not run porthole without su privileges and requested the su password in a menu box window and then porthole started to run.......

I don't know how to set autounmask write in porthole so I stopped using it and went back to emerge again.  I need to read the porthole manual a bit more.

How this would work in lumina or mate I am not sure.

Regards

MF

----------

## wrc1944

Re the sound problems, are you using on board, or do you have an actual sound card? What exactly are the problems?

I assume you're using the Asus board you mentioned before, with the on board  Realtek ALC892 chip, correct?  

You would need the correct kernel module enabled, and probably you should run alsamixer in a terminal as a user, and check out the config settings.  Sometimes the sound is just muted by default, and that's the only problem. You also might need to adjust the volume settings for specific channels, etc.

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks for your posting...

The sound is now working and so are the shutdown and restart buttons,

Cheers

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks,

I installed fbsplash - some kernel changes were needed.

My monitor resolution is 2560 x 1080.  It seems that the .cfg files in the themes directory all seem to be for lower resolutions than this.

Is there a way to create a 2560 x 1080 .cfg file and couple a 21:9 image file to it?

I also tried emerging the terminology terminal.

This did not succeed:

```
bong mikef # wgetpaste -c 'emerge --info '=dev-libs/efl-1.17.0::gentoo''

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/de4t46iqjyRKhwKYTO6S/

```
bong mikef # wgetpaste -c 'emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/efl-1.17.0::gentoo''

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wOHDCri2D1dQ6Du8EWlN/

```
bong mikef # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/efl-1.17.0/temp/build.log

Your paste can be seen here: 
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/X6FrGI1w9moROhThOAIQ/

My make.conf file is:

```
bong portage # more make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="X alsa alsa-plugin aqua asyncns bindist bmp branding bzip2 caps consolekit css

     dbus -doc eet fontconfig fbcondecor glamor egl gles glib gnutls gpl gpm gtk gtk3 hardcoded-tables

     hardened ico iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap libressl lock mmap network nls orc pam pcre pie

     png polkit postproc ppm psd pulseaudio session sound ssl startup-notification static-libs

     suid tcpd threads thunar truetype udev udisks upower xcb xv -ibus -jpeg2k -physics -scim -sdl -systemd -tga -tiff -tslib -v4l -valgrind -debug -drm -fbcon -fribidi -gif -harfbuzz -oldlua -wayland webrtc-aec

     zlib -gnome -gstreamer -kde -minimal -oss -qt4 -static -tdb -clang -debug -dot -doxysearch latex -qt5 -xim -xine -xpm"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 3dnow 3dnowext aes avx avx2 fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop"

FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher"

ABI_X86="64"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

## (For mouse, keyboard, and Synaptics touchpad support)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

```

Suggestions appreciated.

Regards

Michael Fothergill

----------

## mikefot

PS

I forgot to add the following:

```
bong portage # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/efl-1.17.0/work/efl-1.17.0/config.log

Your paste can be seen here
```

: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ylbuTT4HhJ2fWZ6wA565/

Thanks

MF

----------

## mikefot

Dear Folks

I have fixed the problem with terminology.

I realised that there is a permanent bug in the opengl / gles option in terminology so I switched to using wayland (which means that opengl has to be removed).

This still crashed but there is a fix -see here:

[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1042476-start-0.html [/url]

I ran 

```
env -i emerge --oneshot =dev-libs/efl-1.17.0

 

env -i emerge --oneshot =media-libs/elementary-1.17.0

env -i emerge --oneshot =x11-terms/terminology-0.7.0
```

and it worked.

Cheers

MF

----------

## V10lator

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> Something is not quite right because running shutdown stops the jobs etc but does not actually shut the power off itself - suggestions welcome on that one.

 

Known problem of the Sabbertooth FX 990 R2.0 - If you wait long enough it will reboot but reset your BIOS settings: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118811 / https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112811

Here's the patch I'm using on the same board:

```
diff -Nru linux-4.5.7-hardened-r3.old/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.c linux-4.5.7-hardened-r3/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.c

--- linux-4.5.7-hardened-r3.old/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.c  2016-06-27 13:18:05.354987218 +0200

+++ linux-4.5.7-hardened-r3/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.c      2016-06-27 13:05:19.269893243 +0200

@@ -642,8 +642,7 @@

 

        adap->owner = THIS_MODULE;

        adap->class = I2C_CLASS_HWMON | I2C_CLASS_SPD;

-       adap->algo = sb800_main ? &piix4_smbus_algorithm_sb800

-                               : &smbus_algorithm;

+       adap->algo = &smbus_algorithm;

 

        adapdata = kzalloc(sizeof(*adapdata), GFP_KERNEL);

        if (adapdata == NULL) {
```

You have to do a cold-start with this patched kernel (no, a simple reboot isn't enough). Also don't use this patch on other, unaffected motherboards.

----------

## Tony0945

Thanks, V10lator, This bug may be the problem with my old MSI board with the same hardware and problem. I'll try taking the EEPROM module out. I don't think it does anything useful anyway.

EDIT:  The kernel no longer has a separate i2c eeprom config item, but a quick check with sensors-detect showed that I had no sensors on i2c anyway, so I removed i2c support from the kernel. The PC no longer hangs on halt outside the GUI. FIXED!

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony and V10later

A great many thanks for these hints and tips and patches.

I am sure this wiill help me get round the problem in the FX 8350 case.

Meanwhile I ran into a small problem with the kaveri box installation.

I ran emaint sync and then was told to run the portage oneshot upgrade.

I did this and then when I ran emerge --ask --newuse --deep @world I discovered some dependency problems and blocked package errors.

I unmerged some packages that would have pulled in the disputed dependencies with the intent of rerunning emerge successfully.

I think I was making some progress with this until I unmerged something I should not have touched.

It was the dev-lang/python-exec package.

Removing it resulted in emerge failing to run at all and portageq to be unavailable etc.

What should I do here?  I could boot up the gentoo live dvd image - I would have a version of emerge running on my box immediately - but it would be one that was optimised for the use flags etc in the make,conf of the livedvd not my local installation on the kaveri box.

I tried running the livecd image and chrootingi into the kaveri installation - it worked but again when I ran emerge it tried to run the version within the local installation not the livecd emerge package.

If it would be OK to use the livecd emerge then I would use it to recompile dev-lang/python-exec and then (I assume) restore a functional emerge in the local kaveri box installation and I could go back to fixing the blocked package again as I had been doing before......

Suggestions on how to proceed here are most welcome.

Cheers

MF

----------

## Tony0945

You could download a snapshot and extract the python-exec files or you could copy the files from sysrescuecd. The latter would be quicker but maybe less likely to work.   Once you have recovered the binary files, then portage should work and you should re-emerge python-exec.

From my Kaveri box:

```
gentoo ~ # equery  w dev-lang/python-exec

/usr/portage/dev-lang/python-exec/python-exec-2.4.4.ebuild

```

  And 

```
gentoo ~ # equery f dev-lang/python-exec

 * Searching for python-exec in dev-lang ...

 * Contents of dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4:

/etc

/etc/python-exec

/etc/python-exec/python-exec.conf

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/2to3 -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/bin/idle -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/bin/pydoc -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/bin/python -> python-exec2c

/usr/bin/python-config -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/bin/python-exec2c

/usr/bin/python2 -> python-exec2c

/usr/bin/python2-config -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/bin/python3 -> python-exec2c

/usr/bin/python3-config -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/bin/pyvenv -> ../lib/python-exec/python-exec2

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/python-exec

/usr/lib/python-exec/python-exec2

```

 I have omitted the docs under /usr/share because you don't need them to run.

So the real executables are /usr/bin/python-exec2c and /usr/lib/python-exec/python-exec2 , everything else is a symlink.

I would copy/extract those two files and create the symlinks manually. 

The /etc/python-exec/python-exec.conf file has only one line that is not a comment. In my case, that line is 

```
# Note: this file can be modified by calls to 'eselect python'.

python3.4
```

You can probably copy/extract that line also. Or try running "eselect python"

Running "equery d python-exec2" I see that a whole raft of things depend on it, so it's a pretty vital component.  Before unmerging anything like that It would be a good item to save a binary package using "quickpkg".

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

I followed the advice given here for fixing portage:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Fixing_broken_portage

It worked.

But then I carried on trying to fix the broken packages and ran:

```
emerge --unmerge app-eselect/eselect-python
```

in an effort to get rid of the last dependency conflict.

This was not a good idea.

It borked emerge and python.

I reran the emerge fix and then tried a python fix I found here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1056576-start-50.html

I ran

```
cd /usr/src

wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/Python-3.6.0.tar.xz

tar -xJf Python-3.6.0.tar.xz

cd Python-3.6.0

./configure --prefix /usr

make

make install 

```

followed by

```
ln -s /usr/bin/python3.6 /usr/bin/python
```

Now neither emerge nor python run.

I then looked to see what I could find on the install for python:

```
bong mikef # whereis python

```

gives

```
python: /usr/bin/python2.7-config /usr/bin/python3.6 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python3.6m /usr/bin/python3.6m-config /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python3.4-config /usr/bin/python3.6-config /usr/bin/python3.4m /usr/bin/python3.4 /usr/bin/python3.4m-config /usr/lib64/python3.6 /usr/lib64/python2.7 /usr/lib64/python3.4 /usr/include/python3.6m /usr/include/python2.7 /usr/include/python3.4m /usr/share/man/man1/python3.1 /usr/share/man/man1/python.1.bz2 /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python

```

and

```
bong mikef # which python
```

gives

```
which: no python in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)
```

Neither equery nor python-updater nor etc-update work.

eix update works.

Running 

```
bong mikef # whereis python

```

gives

```
python: /usr/bin/python2.7-config /usr/bin/python3.6 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python3.6m /usr/bin/python3.6m-config /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python3.4-config /usr/bin/python3.6-config /usr/bin/python3.4m /usr/bin/python3.4 /usr/bin/python3.4m-config /usr/lib64/python3.6 /usr/lib64/python2.7 /usr/lib64/python3.4 /usr/include/python3.6m /usr/include/python2.7 /usr/include/python3.4m /usr/share/man/man1/python3.1 /usr/share/man/man1/python.1.bz2 /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python
```

and

```
bong mikef # /usr/bin/python2.7
```

gives

```
Python 2.7.12 (default, Jan 23 2017, 22:08:53) 

[GCC 4.9.4] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> credits

    Thanks to CWI, CNRI, BeOpen.com, Zope Corporation and a cast of thousands

    for supporting Python development.  See www.python.org for more information.

>>> 
```

and running

```
bong mikef # /usr/bin/python3.6
```

gives

```
Python 3.6.0 (default, Feb  5 2017, 19:26:16) 

[GCC 4.9.4] on linux

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> credits

    Thanks to CWI, CNRI, BeOpen.com, Zope Corporation and a cast of thousands

    for supporting Python development.  See www.python.org for more information.

>>>
```

I guess you could say that python 2.7 and 3.6 do seem to run if I enter path in directly - but they don't seem to work when they are needed by emerge etc.

The ln s assignment command didn't work properly - it said that another assignment was in place.

But as I say python didn't work when I tried to run emerge.

Running emerge gives the following:

```
bong mikef # emerge --depclean

bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

```

Suggestions on how to proceed here are welcome.

Regards

MF

----------

## Tony0945

Did you run "eselect python"?    I'm afraid those instructions may have borked portage. Your best bet at this point may be to download and extract the tarball, followed by "emerge -aev world". Post any errors messages before unmerging anything else.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All and Tony,

eselect python fails:

bong mikef # eselect python

!!! Error: Can't load module python

exiting

Which tarball should I be installing here?

I have already installed portage and python manually,

I downloaded the eselect-python tarball but need some guidance on what directory etc to extract it into and what the configuration procedure is......

Comments appreciated.

Regards

MF

----------

## mikefot

Dear All,

I found a web page here

http://www.funtoo.org/System_resurrection

that gave a recipe for a simultaneous broken portage and python fix:

```
# cd /tmp

# wget https://www.python.org/ftp/python/3.5.0/Python-3.5.0.tar.xz

# tar -xJf Python-3.5.0.tar.xz

# cd Python-3.5.0

# ./configure --enable-shared --with-system-expat --with-system-ffi

# make

# cd /tmp

# wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/portage-2.3.1.tar.bz2

# tar xvf portage-2.3.1.tar.bz2

# rm -fr /usr/lib/portage /usr/lib*/python*/site-packages/{_emerge,portage,repoman}

# LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/tmp/Python-3.5.0" /tmp/Python-3.5.0/python /tmp/portage-2.3.1/bin/emerge -atv1 dev-lang/python sys-apps/portage

```

I noticed the LD path command at the end and realised I not done anything like that so far.......

So I doctored it to put the portage and python install paths in that I have created (as best I could) and then emerge (without having to actually type in emerge etc as a command at the prompt; entering the library path invoked emerge directly) ran briefly and crashed as follows:

```
bong bin # LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/bin/python3.6" /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python /root/portage-recover/portage-portage-2.3.3/bin/emerge -atv1 dev-lang/python sys-apps/portage

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="(ipc) xattr -build -doc -epydoc -native-extensions (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m::gentoo  USE="gdbm hardened ipv6 ncurses readline ssl (threads) xml -build -examples (-libressl) -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   app-eselect/eselect-python-20160516::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4:2::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_7) (pypy) (pypy3) (python2_7) (python3_4) (python3_5) (python3_6)" 0 KiB

Total: 4 packages (2 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo

 * python-exec-2.4.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-exec-2.4.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/chmod-lite: line 9: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/chmod-lite: line 9: exec: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: cannot execute: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 137: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: Permission denied

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   filter-bash-environment.py failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  767:  Called __ebuild_main 'unpack'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 1045:  Called __filter_readonly_variables '--filter-features'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line  137:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${PORTAGE_PYTHON:-/usr/bin/python}" "${PORTAGE_BIN_PATH}"/filter-bash-environment.py "${filtered_vars}" || die "filter-bash-environment.py failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work/python-exec-2.4.4'

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/ebuild-ipc: line 7: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/ebuild-ipc: line 7: exec: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: cannot execute: Permission denied

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4:

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   filter-bash-environment.py failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  767:  Called __ebuild_main 'unpack'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 1045:  Called __filter_readonly_variables '--filter-features'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line  137:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${PORTAGE_PYTHON:-/usr/bin/python}" "${PORTAGE_BIN_PATH}"/filter-bash-environment.py "${filtered_vars}" || die "filter-bash-environment.py failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work/python-exec-2.4.4'

bong bin # more /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/build.log

 * Package:    dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   mgorny@gentoo.org https://github.com/mgorny/python-exec/issues/

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux python_targets_jython2_7 python_targets_pypy python_targets_pypy3 python_targets_python2_7 python_target

s_python3_4 python_targets_python3_5 python_targets_python3_6 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-exec-2.4.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/chmod-lite: line 9: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/chmod-lite: line 9: exec: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: cannot execute: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 137: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: Permission denied

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   filter-bash-environment.py failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  767:  Called __ebuild_main 'unpack'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 1045:  Called __filter_readonly_variables '--filter-features'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line  137:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "${PORTAGE_PYTHON:-/usr/bin/python}" "${PORTAGE_BIN_PATH}"/filter-bash-environment.py "${filtered_vars}" || die "filter-bash-environment.py failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/work/python-exec-2.4.4'

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/ebuild-ipc: line 7: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.io4d3lml/bin/ebuild-ipc: line 7: exec: /usr/src/Python-3.6.0/python: cannot execute: Permission denied

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

```

I have pasted the output of the build.log:

```
bong bin # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/build.log

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/hzMAkBAmvG5G1NXk4dmV/

Why is there a permission problem here?

Suggestions welcome

Cheers

MF

PS

I tried posting the environment file but it was empty:

```
bong bin # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/environment

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

bong bin # ls -l /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/environment

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 0 Feb  7 18:01 /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4/temp/environment

```

NB

I cannot run the emerge info stuff because emerge dies permanently after the above single run and can only be run again by reentering the LD path entry again and then would run only once again identically as above and then conk irreversibly........

Pesky situation at present....

----------

## mikefot

Dear All,

Another odd thing Ihave noticed is that neither .etc-update nor env-update work.

env-update gives command not found.

But /usr/sbin is in the path......

However if you list the /usr/sbin directory then there is a pointer to python exec2 stuck to the right of env-update and also etc-update....

see here

https://paste.debian.net/913282

Comments appreciated

Cheers 

MF

----------

## Tony0945

You've really screwed your system by un-emerging critical system components.

Download a stage3 from here http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-20170202.tar.bz2

Put it in the root  directory .i.e. "/  "  

Extract the contents.

Now you should have a working system.

Download a portage snapshot from here http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/snapshots/current/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Put it in /usr

Extract the contents.

Run "emerge -aev system --keeping-going"

Run "emerge -aev world --keep-going"

This is essentially re-installing without all the messy disk configuration, user configuration, etc.

If there are any blockers DON'T UNMERGE ANYTHING!

Post the problem here. In time you will learn to solve these problems by yourself, but for now, post your troubles on the forum. That's why we are here - to help you and teach you how to fix it yourself. You will see me and other people with ten years experience asking for help. Better than borking your system.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All and Tony,

I installed the stage3 tar file.

I found that emerge sprang into life and ran without the blocked package problems.

I needed to 

```
run rc-update add root
```

 amongst other things to avoid a read only error on writing to the disk.

I have been checking the fstab file - I think it is OK.

The user account logs in now but if you type startx I get timed out on the xauthority check.

The root account works and xfce runs on it.

After running your emerge keep-going commands I then did 

```
emerge ask newuse deep with bdeps world
```

 and it ran OK.

The weird thing is that 

```
emerge depclean
```

 wants to remove a huge number of packages - something is not right there.

I am using the make.conf file I had before the bork occurred.

Suggestions on how to proceed appreciated.

Cheers

MF

----------

## ct85711

a large list from depclean is not uncommon if you haven't ran the command for a while; the main thing is what all is it wanting to remove?  The big items is going to be like packages that you DO want  (you shouldn't worry about the dependencies of the packages, as portage will keep them as necessary.  Do note, 2 packages you need to really watch when depcleaning is gentoo-sources (or which ever for your kernel) and gcc.  By default, portage is going want to only keep the newest version that satisfy all applicable dependencies; so will remove your running kernel's sources, or maybe even your selected compiler version for the newest version installed.

You can also run emerge --noreplace (or -n) to add the package to your world file to keep.

----------

## Tony0945

Mike, post a pastebin link for the results of "emerge -p --depclean". The p is for "pretend". The command will output what it would remove without removing  anything.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All and Tony,

It's too late to run 

```
emerge -p depclean
```

....

I already did it and 506 packages were removed...

I managed to rebuild the installation but found I needed to 

```
run rc-update add root sysinit
```

 to cure an error which made the disk read only......

At first I thought it was a problem with the fstab file.

The bulimic cycling has messed up Xorg in some way - I have reinstalled it but it doesn't start up properly.

I am not sure why.

I think it is something to do with start up routines etc that is wrong here not Xorg server itself.

I have unmerged something in the mega-depclean that has lobotomised startx etc.

Regards

MF

----------

## Tony0945

***Giant Sigh*** 

Mike, post a pastebin of /var/lib/portage/world. Assuming it still exists.

You have been doing a self-lobotomy on your system by stirring with a spoon.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

I have posted the output of  

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

 here:

https://paste.debian.net/913798/

I think the world file was deleted and then reinstalled when I extracted the stage3 tarball and resuscitated emerge.

That is why it has so few packages listed in it- they are the ones I reinstalled in order to repair the installation.

From respository to suppository and back again....

If you had been able to plug the world file gap earlier I would have been OK - it would have been like taking some imodium AD  after eating too much beer and pizza etc.

What extra packages do I need to install to make my system work normally?

Many thanks.

Regards

MF

----------

## mikefot

Dear All and Tony,

I have posted the output of Xorg log:

https://paste.debian.net/913808/

and

dmesg

https://paste.debian.net/913810/

and other output that might be helpful here:

```
(chroot) mikef-PC log # wgetpaste emerge.log

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/rKzMdI9QI8v7puTvRFcr/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC log # wgetpaste daemon.log

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/r25iqMzRi1nzZTd3AhC5/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC log # wgetpaste syslog

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/q3Ao72Aa7PYcwpdJkyJi/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC log # wgetpaste kern.log
```

```
Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fQQuR9AIP39nKSW36fAx/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC log # 
```

The emerge.log output starts before the blocked package problem occurred and continues through the whole episode - I think this could be useful.

Suggestions on how to proceed are welcome here:

Regards

MF

----------

## mikefot

Dear All,

When I boot up using the 4.9.0 kernel the login seems to go OK and then the screen goes blank and things seem to freeze up and I never see a login prompt.......

Why that is I am not sure.

Maybe the log files I posted can help with this.

Regards

MF

----------

## Tony0945

Having both xorg-server and xorg-x11 is redundant. Run "eselect --deselect xorg-server" to remove it from the world file without removing the files.

I think you should emerge the following packages using "emerge -a" : sudo, nano, gentoolkit, mirrorselect,  wgetpaste and virtual/package-manager-0 (should bring in portage).

I highly recommend adding: lshw and either linux-firmware or radeon-firmware (didn't you have radeon-firmware before?)

----------

## Tony0945

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> When I boot up using the 4.9.0 kernel the login seems to go OK and then the screen goes blank and things seem to freeze up and I never see a login prompt.......

   Are you trying to run X? or is it the terminal screen that goes blank?  Were you on openrc or systemd? This thread has gotten so long I forget.

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

Many thanks for your reply.

It was the terminal screen that went blank - I don't even get to the point where I could run X......

I have installed the packages you recommended.

I have installed the 4.9.6 r1 kernel as well in case I had somehow messed up the kernels I had installed earlier in some way.

I am running openrc.

Regards

Michael

----------

## mikefot

BTW,

I posted the world file you requested in an earlier post plus other log files.

Regds

Michael

----------

## Tony0945

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> BTW,
> 
> I posted the world file you requested in an earlier post plus other log files.
> 
> Regds
> ...

 

Tha's what I generated my world recommendations from.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All and Tony,

I tried emerging kde plasma - polkit crashed.

The build log is here:

```
(chroot) mikef-PC linux # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-pkla-compat-0.1/temp/build.log

Your paste can be seen here:
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/lCTS9T8s0M2MOmlmaPkU/

The error is "fowners failed" apparently.

Comments appreciated.

Regards

MF

----------

## mikefot

Here is some more relevant output:

```
(chroot) mikef-PC linux # wgetpaste -c 'emerge --info =sys-auth/polkit-pkla-compat-0.1::gentoo'

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/lq0SzuZOCjPrFdAw4el0/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC linux # wgetpaste -c 'emerge -pqv =sys-auth/polkit-pkla-compat-0.1::gentoo'

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fRbdVwcREUYYdSApooD2/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC linux # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-pkla-compat-0.1/temp/environment

Your paste can be seen here:
```

 https://paste.pound-python.org/show/GySc6joxMR2X80322EHJ/

```
(chroot) mikef-PC linux # 
```

Regds

MF

----------

## mikefot

Dear All and Tony,

I have repaired my install and it is working OK now.

Do you think that if I used the 

```
FEATURES="buildpkg"
```

 in the make.conf file to accumulate binaries that would be a good idea in case I had a meltdown of some kind again in the future?

I will be more careful about dealing with any blocked package problems I get in the future.

The last one occurred when I did the sync to the portage tree and tried to run emerge deep world etc.

It seems that syncing after a several months or a year etc requires a bit of care.

Comments appreciated.

Regards

MF

----------

## Tony0945

I like once a week on Saturday morning using a cron job. Daily is too much hassle and you see the goofs first before anyone has ommented here on them. Monthly can get you into trouble as you see. Compromise on bi-weekly?

More later. Have to go to the dentist.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

Many thanks for your response.

I now realise that unlike Debian where you can do upgrades in aptitude relatively infrequently and there usually is not a problem etc, that is not the best idea with Gentoo.

Regards

MF

----------

## mikefot

Dear Tony,

I ran 

```
quickpkg *.*
```

 and generated a whole load of binaries in my install.....

Is that a useful backstop to have in case I bork the system somehow again in the future?

Regards

MF

----------

## wrc1944

mikefot,

My thinking on this is that while using quickpkg to generate lots of binaries seems like  a good backup strategy, and a way to quickly get bailed out of an emergency situation with an emerge -K for your backup version, in practice It can become IMO very unwieldy.

Considering how often Gentoo packages are updated, you find yourself with a massive directory with out-dated stuff which needs to be constantly weeded out.  Time consuming, but I quess you could use a modified eclean (if it can somehow be pointed to where you have your quickpkg packages), or design a custom script to auto-clean out packages older than a certain date.

Don't get me wrong- quickpkg is great, but I've found all I've ever needed in many years of running ~Arch systems was to keep a recent backup of the tool-chain packages, and a few other critical system packages with enough others to boot into a terminal so as to be able to fix virtually anything else.   In other words, just enough for a basic non-X system with networking, portage, and  the required assorted tools to compile, Once years ago I was careless with --depclean and didn't have a package required to compile or get online, but other than that one time no problems.  Plus, you can always chroot in with a Gentoo live cd and fix almost anything.

----------

## Hu

If you plan to package things regularly, use FEATURES=buildpkg so that it is done automatically and includes everything.  The default invocation of quickpkg excludes certain files.  You can use eclean-pkg to clean out old packages, whether they were made by quickpkg or by FEATURES=buildpkg.  It's a quick and relatively simple process, if your retention policy aligns with one of the prepackaged choices.

----------

